# Forum Rules & Terms of Service



## admin

Please review the current Rules and TOS here:http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service


----------



## JacKz5o

Thanks for the link


----------



## Chosen

Holy Old Rez


----------



## The Duke

Bump for the new members!


----------



## jed-at-war

Doesn't the advertise section apply to suggesting certain fans and cpus?


----------



## Ross1308

B
U
M
P


----------



## nugget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jed-at-war*


Doesn't the advertise section apply to suggesting certain fans and cpus?


No because we dont reccomend them because we work there and are like only buy these because were advertising, we say buy particular things because they are better, and the users here try to give you the best performance possible,


----------



## prosser13

No advertising for personal gain I guess it comes down to...


----------



## Sin100

yea so its a no if your advertising your site or a mates site/product.


----------



## GekzOverlord

decided to look for the forum rules... Guess ill give this a bump as well (as im sure quite a few people around here need a reminder)


----------



## Anth0789

Maybe this should be a sticky so everyone could see it.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Maybe this should be a sticky so everyone could see it.

There is the sticky (Announcement: ... ) at the top that includes (links to) ALL the rules on OCN including the Terms of Service.


----------



## alancsalt

Incorrect address/URL in first post. Should be:
http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service


----------



## microman

its right above your post my friend.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

OP updated









Also the ToS link is available at the bottom of every page.


----------



## d6bmg

^^ What's the latest update? The penalty of $500 topic?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The ToS hasn't been updated, I simply updated the URL in the OP from the one we had on vBulletin to the current Huddler one







.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Bump. Was a bit of a search.


----------



## Lynchie

cheers for the link


----------

